# Battlewagons - Killkannon or no?



## Pattyobrien3 (May 13, 2012)

New player question - 

I am getting a battlewagon soon, and I intend to use it for a transport for my WB and his nobz. I think the killkannon sounds pretty useful, but I do not think you can transport nobz in a BW with a KK (I do not have the codex with me, so I'm unsure about this). My army doesn't have much artellery, (1 rokkit boy, some deffkoptas, a kan and a deff dredd with rokkit launchas) but I think getting my nobz to the front as a unit is more important. 

I could always get trukks, but they seem pretty weak. I'm planning to gearing out my nobz pretty well, and I'd hate for them to get stuck midfield and be half dead by the time they get within choppin' distance. 

So, how useful do people find killkannons? And is it worth giving up Nobz transport capability?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Battlewagons with Killkannons still have a transport capacity. It simply goes down to 12 Models.

The KillKannon's efficiency is severly reduced by the Ork's BS2, making for a wide scatter range but has a high S, low AP which offests the poor accuracy somewhat.

Its not the best upgrade for a transport vehicle which is going to get close enough to the enemy to get melta'd. Leave the KillKannon off the Battlewagon and take a Looted Wagon with the Boom Gun upgrade if you want the 'Artillery Factor'.

Alice


----------



## Seppuku (Jan 8, 2012)

I just started using battlewagons, and I have three inputs:

1) Anything more than 130-140 points is a massive waste. It's a target, it's soaking up perfectly good space for your boyz, and it's one bullet away from losing 10% of your force. I run 2 with Deff Rolla, Big Shoota, and Red Paint Job. I run 1 with Deff Rolla, 2 Big Shootas, and Red Paint Job just because it looks cool the way I built it. I have not yet fired a big shoota. I drive the Deff Rolla into stuff, and either it gets killed or I keep going. 

2) Why would you include your Warboss with Nobz? Nobz destroy everything they touch, do they really need help from a Warboss? I run my warboss with a unit of Trukk boyz. He gets me some extra scariness in an unexpected location, and my Nobz still wreck face without him. Also (and perhaps more importantly) he gets me another combi-skorcha in a different location. Genestealers, Hard Boyz, beastmaster units, scarabs and a host of other scary critters are slain by combi-skorshas. I try to get them fanned out as often as I can.

3) Trukks are not weak. I run mine with reinforced ram, Red Paint Job, and a Rokkit. I like rokkits in a variety of locations, I love ramming at high speed, and I can get a troops unit 19" closer to wrecking face or taking objectives with a 50 point investment. I have shaped a unit of wyches with a tank shock to pepper them with loota fire. I have rammed a Baal predator off the table. I have crunched an Eldar Wave Serpent. Use them for the intended purpose: Drop off boyz and wreak havoc!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I've been facing orks for awhile now and I have yet to lose anything substantial from a killkannon. The Nobz run train on my guys no problem, but the killkannon doesn't stand up to my LRBTs or artillery.


----------



## Pattyobrien3 (May 13, 2012)

That's all helpful - I still like the idea of a battlewagon, but I'll take another look at a trukk then!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Battlewagons are excellent, they are simply no good if used for transport.

If you still want to use one then you should consider a 'Gunwagon'. basically a Battelwagon with all the bells and whistles it can take.
Here's mine as an example:










Killkannon, Lobba and two Big Shoota's. I prefer to play Mech-Ork's.

Alice


----------



## Iskander (Apr 2, 2009)

Leave the killkannon home. It costs you 60 pts, ie 10 boyz, and I never hit anything with it. Its ok as a transport, but if you want to get to grips with the enemy as fast as possible, go for the trukks. All my friends fear the trukks because you're poking in their ribs from turn 1 if you have a decent set up.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Battlewaggons are for rammin da deff rolla inta 'tings. Sometimes Boyz or Nobz get orff, but dat's gravy. 

Killcannon's aren't worth the points on something that won't last long enough to fire more than twice.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I like the killkannon, but would use this
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Orks/ORK-BATTLEWAGON-WITH-SUPA-KANNON.html


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Sakura_ninja said:


> I like the killkannon, but would use this
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Orks/ORK-BATTLEWAGON-WITH-SUPA-KANNON.html


Few models match the awesomeness of the SupaKannon :grin: I Looted mine!



Creon said:


> Killcannon's aren't worth the points on something that won't last long enough to fire more than twice.


If not protected properly, no, they won't. But then that person would not be a very good Ork player would they.

Alice


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

SGMAlice said:


> Few models match the awesomeness of the SupaKannon :grin: I Looted mine!
> 
> Alice


Bigger is better hehe, would tempt me to do orks, just to have things like that roaming around.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Bigger is better hehe, would tempt me to do orks, just to have things like that roaming around.


Go for it, Orks are fun to play and fun to build, especially when you Loot stuff 

Alice


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I suspect, Alice, that we have significantly different metas in our gaming area. Big Mech hunter squads are very common where I play, and a:14 anything rarely lasts past turn 2 for either side. But, everyone plays differently. I honestly prefer trukks.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Creon said:


> I suspect, Alice, that we have significantly different metas in our gaming area. Big Mech hunter squads are very common where I play, and a:14 anything rarely lasts past turn 2 for either side. But, everyone plays differently. I honestly prefer trukks.


This is indeed a possibility, circumstances do vary, as well as tactics.

Alice


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

And the number 1 factor in army design, the rule of cool.


----------

